# Apple watch peut-elle remplacer kit mains libres en voiture ?



## leroilezard (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je me pose une question avant d'acheter l'AW.

Peut-elle remplacer ponctuellement un kit mains libres, c'est à dire répondre aux appels et discuter en gardant les mains sur le volant ou bien le HP n'est pas assez fort pour entendre, et le micro pas assez puissant pour que le correspondant entende correctement ?

Sinon, en approchant la montre de la bouche, donc pour conversation plus courte, et mains qui ne sont plus sur le volant, ca passe ?

Merci par avance, c'est le seul truc qui me freine avant l'achat étant souvent en déplacement.
si c'est ok c'est LA montre qu'il me faut .

Merci par avance de vos retours


----------



## Mcbm (29 Septembre 2015)

En gardant les mains sur le volant, le micro de l'AW n'est pas assez puissant pour que ton interlocuteur t'entends correctement, par contre si tu rapproche ton bras du visage, il t'entendra bien.


----------



## leroilezard (29 Septembre 2015)

ok.

Et si je laisse les mains sur le volant pour écouter, le HP est assez puissant pour entendre ?

Est-ce possible d'écouter en gardant les mains sur le volant et de parler en approchant près de la bouche, de faire ce geste de va-et-vient afin de tenir une conversation ?


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2015)

Tu risques 3 points quand même et d'être dangereux pour les autres.
Je te conseil de t'arrêter pour ce genre de chose


----------



## leroilezard (29 Septembre 2015)

Merci de votre bienveillance j'en suis conscient.

Je demande seulement si c'est possible !


----------



## Mcbm (29 Septembre 2015)

Oui le HP est assez puissant pour entendre la conversation.


----------



## leroilezard (29 Septembre 2015)

Merci.
Je pense craquer pour le nouveau modèle alu doré et bracelet bleu du coup.


----------



## Yzelig (29 Septembre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Tu risques 3 points quand même et d'être dangereux pour les autres.
> Je te conseil de t'arrêter pour ce genre de chose



A bon ?
J'avais cru comprendre que : comme il n'y a pas de réglementation précise sur les montres, elles étaient considérer comme des kit main libre : donc légale ( à contrario des oreillettes que ne le sons plus...). ?


----------



## leroilezard (29 Septembre 2015)

Effectivement, je viens de voir qu'elle était autorisée au volant :

http://www.legipermis.com/blog/2015/04/23/lapple-watch-au-volant-est-ce-autorise/


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2015)

Yzelig a dit:


> A bon ?
> J'avais cru comprendre que : comme il n'y a pas de réglementation précise sur les montres, elles étaient considérer comme des kit main libre : donc légale ( à contrario des oreillettes que ne le sons plus...). ?


Disons que c'est plus compliqué que ça, tout ce qui détourne l'attention est interdit et passible de 3 points en moins.
Donc ça va plus être suivant la personne en face de vous.
Mais bon le problème c'est pas les points en moins ni l'amande je trouve...


----------



## terenciode (29 Septembre 2015)

Faux. Regarder un batiment serait valable de 3 points en moins donc selon ta "loi" ?

Bah oui ca detourne l'attention.

Avant de parler donne tes sources stp. Je ne suis pas la pour te croire sur parole


----------



## fousfous (29 Septembre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> Faux. Regarder un batiment serait valable de 3 points en moins donc selon ta "loi" ?
> 
> Bah oui ca detourne l'attention.
> 
> Avant de parler donne tes sources stp. Je ne suis pas la pour te croire sur parole


Quand je disais détourner l'attention je parlai à l'intérieur de la voiture, tout ce qui bloque les mains aussi n'est pas autorisé...


----------



## terenciode (29 Septembre 2015)

Toujours aucun lien de source vis a vis de tes propos.

J'attend


----------



## Yzelig (29 Septembre 2015)

Du calme... [emoji6]
Je suis d'accord sur le faite que téléphoner au volant n'est pas l'idéal pour sa sécurité et celle des autres en face... Mais ici, on est pas dans le cadre du gsm ou on à passé 1 minute sur l'écran avant d'avoir trouvé le contact à appeler. 

Mon avis et ça n'engage que moi :
Je suis commercial et je répond (juste un appuie pour répondre et pour raccrocher) appel (très souvent en utilisant Siri pour rechercher et lancer l'appel sans quitter une seconde la route) avec la watch sur des trajets de plus de 30 minutes...

Concrètement, ça n'a pas la qualité d'un kit dédié Bluetooth mais ça fonctionne bien pour du ponctuel, vitres fermées et manche retroussé (je me suis fait avoir sur un appel ce matin, ma manche de pull étant en contact avec la montre, elle obstruait le micro... Mon interlocuteur m'entendais bien mieux après que je m'en sois aperçu...) lol


----------



## ToM03 (2 Octobre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Disons que c'est plus compliqué que ça, tout ce qui détourne l'attention est interdit et passible de 3 points en moins.
> Donc ça va plus être suivant la personne en face de vous.
> Mais bon le problème c'est pas les points en moins ni l'amande je trouve...




Plutot que de raconter des bêtises, tu as des sources? Ca te permettrait certainement de te rendre compte des erreurs qui tu peux écrire.

Sinon j'ai déjà téléphoné avec plusieurs fois avec la montre sans problème en voiture pour dépanner, et en gardant les mains sur le volant.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (2 Octobre 2015)

ToM03 a dit:


> Plutot que de raconter des bêtises, tu as des sources? Ca te permettrait certainement de te rendre compte des erreurs qui tu peux écrire.
> 
> Sinon j'ai déjà téléphoné avec plusieurs fois avec la montre sans problème en voiture pour dépanner, et en gardant les mains sur le volant.




C'est simple, voici le code de la route:

Article R412-6 En savoir plus sur cet article...
Modifié par Décret n°2008-754 du 30 juillet 2008 - art. 15
I.-Tout véhicule en mouvement ou tout ensemble de véhicules en mouvement doit avoir un conducteur. Celui-ci doit, à tout moment, adopter un comportement prudent et respectueux envers les autres usagers des voies ouvertes à la circulation. Il doit notamment faire preuve d'une prudence accrue à l'égard des usagers les plus vulnérables.
II.-Tout conducteur doit se tenir constamment en état et en position d'exécuter commodément et sans délai toutes les manoeuvres qui lui incombent. Ses possibilités de mouvement et son champ de vision ne doivent pas être réduits par le nombre ou la position des passagers, par les objets transportés ou par l'apposition d'objets non transparents sur les vitres.
III.-Le fait, pour tout conducteur, de contrevenir aux dispositions du II ci-dessus est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de la deuxième classe.
IV.-En cas d'infraction aux dispositions du II ci-dessus, l'immobilisation du véhicule peut être prescrite dans les conditions prévues aux articles L. 325-1 à L. 325-3.


Article R412-6-2 En savoir plus sur cet article...
Modifié par Décret n°2012-3 du 3 janvier 2012 - art. 19
Le fait de placer dans le champ de vision du conducteur d'un véhicule en circulation un appareil en fonctionnement doté d'un écran et ne constituant pas une aide à la conduite ou à la navigation est interdit.

Le fait, pour tout conducteur, de contrevenir aux dispositions du présent article est puni de l'amende prévue pour les contraventions de la cinquième classe.
L'appareil mentionné au premier alinéa est saisi.
Toute condamnation donne lieu de plein droit à la confiscation de l'appareil qui a servi ou était destiné à commettre l'infraction.

Est également encourue la peine de confiscation de l'appareil mentionné au premier alinéa.

Cette contravention donne lieu de plein droit à la réduction de trois points du permis de conduire.


C'est explicitement flou, mais c'est bien interdit de faire autre chose que téléphoner au volant...


----------



## fousfous (2 Octobre 2015)

ToM03 a dit:


> Plutot que de raconter des bêtises, tu as des sources? Ca te permettrait certainement de te rendre compte des erreurs qui tu peux écrire.
> 
> Sinon j'ai déjà téléphoné avec plusieurs fois avec la montre sans problème en voiture pour dépanner, et en gardant les mains sur le volant.


Pourquoi vouloir absolument une source quand on est sensé connaitre le code de la route? Je vous imagine bien devant le gendarme à lui demander une source pour confirmer l'amende...


----------



## Starrk (3 Octobre 2015)

fousfous beaucoup de chose peuvent détourner ton attention, les passagers qui t'accompagnent, le GPS, la cigarette au volant, la musique trop fort et j'en passe.

Alors une montre connectée non ce n'est pas encore une infraction. Mais ça pourrait l'être un jour, vu que depuis le 1er juillet le kit main libre est interdit.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2015)

La musique trop fort c'est déjà une infraction, et je crois que pour la cigarette aussi. Le GPS on demande de le régler à l'arrêt, c'est pas pour rien...


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Octobre 2015)

Starrk a dit:


> fousfous beaucoup de chose peuvent détourner ton attention, les passagers qui t'accompagnent, le GPS, la cigarette au volant, la musique trop fort et j'en passe.
> 
> Alors une montre connectée non ce n'est pas encore une infraction. Mais ça pourrait l'être un jour, vu que depuis le 1er juillet le kit main libre est interdit.




Je vois que tu ne lis pas mes messages... J'ai sortie l'article du code de la route si explique que les montres connectées sont bien une infraction... Encore plus que les kits mains libres!


----------



## Starrk (3 Octobre 2015)

Moumou92 tu en écris encore des conneries, la montre connectée ce n'est pas encore une infraction explicitement(et oui c'est dur de prouver que tu téléphones avec une montre à ton poignet), et de téléphoner avec le kit main libre oreillette c'est récent sa date du 1er juillet 2015.

Alors peut-être que l'année prochaine ils interdiront de téléphoner avec son kit main libre montre.

foufous la cigarette est une infraction quand tu fumes en présence de mineur. Parce que toi tu t’arrêtes pour jeter un coup d’œil a ton gps (je te parles pas de le régler)??


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2015)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi juste téléphoner serait une infraction plutôt que jouer à un jeu dessus...
Bah y a des amende qui se perdent alors... C'est où qu'on peut dénoncer ça alors?
Dans ce cas c'est une aide à la conduite, mais à partir du moment où tu le règles ça devient un danger.


----------



## Starrk (3 Octobre 2015)

Si foufous on est d'accord téléphoner au volant de sa voiture c'est une infraction, avec son téléphone en main, avec oreillette kit main libre filaire et Bluetooth, par contre avec le système bluetooth intégrer par le constructeur, c'est légal et explicitement avec l'Apple watch c'est un peu la même façon de faire.

Et bientôt avec l'Apple car, même avec l'iPhone 6s, il suffit d'un "Dis, Siri appel un tel sur haut parleur" sans quitter les mains du volant et les yeux de la route.

Par contre pour la cigarette au volant c'est n'importe quoi si tu es sanctionné quand tu n'es pas seule, alors tu es sanctionné aussi quand tu es seule.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Octobre 2015)

Starrk a dit:


> Moumou92 tu en écris encore des conneries, la montre connectée ce n'est pas encore une infraction explicitement(et oui c'est dur de prouver que tu téléphones avec une montre à ton poignet), et de téléphoner avec le kit main libre oreillette c'est récent sa date du 1er juillet 2015.
> 
> Alors peut-être que l'année prochaine ils interdiront de téléphoner avec son kit main libre montre.
> 
> foufous la cigarette est une infraction quand tu fumes en présence de mineur. Parce que toi tu t’arrêtes pour jeter un coup d’œil a ton gps (je te parles pas de le régler)??


Tout ecran qui n'est pas une aide à la conduite est une infraction... Tu as donc le droit d'utiliser plan sur ta watch, mais c'est tout...  Ce n'est pas explicite, c'est juste implicite et évident...  C'est totalement illégal et punissable par la loi... Relis l'extrait du code de la route... Il est aussi écris que le conducteur doit être en mesure de faire des manœuvres d'évitement en toute occasion.... Avoir la watch a l'oreille est contraire à cette règle, donc il est possible de te verbaliser pour ca...

Je te propose:de réviser ton code de la route, ainsi que ton bon sens: utiliser une montre connectée au volant est irresponsable...


----------



## Starrk (3 Octobre 2015)

Moi je te propose de te dégonfler le melon, Monsieur je sais tout sur tout ou Monsieur j'ai toujours raison, au choix?

Qui te parle de porter sa watch à son oreille? on te dis que le haut-parleur de la montre est audible, alors ta main reste sur le volant.



Moumou92 a dit:


> C'est totalement illégal et punissable par la loi



L'Apple car et les système bluetooth des constructeurs automobiles sont basé sur le même fonctionnement est ce illégale pour autant Melon-man?


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2015)

Ah des qu'on parle de la voiture et des choses qui sont interdit ça s'énerve plus quand même...
On comprend mieux le nombre de mort sur les routes avec une mentalité pareil...


----------



## Starrk (3 Octobre 2015)

fousfous parce que la sécurité routière c'est important (la dessus on est tous d'accord). On peut en voir beaucoup des hommes (même des femmes) qui ne respecte pas les limitations de vitesse, ou les distances de sécurité et j'en passe.

C'est bizarre que tu parles d’énervement, parce que c'est en voiture que les gens sont le plus violent.


----------



## fousfous (3 Octobre 2015)

Bah justement dés qu'on parle de ça les gens s'énervent et en voiture c'est pire...


----------



## okeeb (3 Octobre 2015)

Pour votre information, et je rejoins foufou et moumou : quel que soit l'élément de loi en cours d'usage, même si un vide juridique existe, le représentant a la possibilité de verbaliser tout comportement qu'il juge inapproprié à une conduite en toute sécurité. Donc, que cela plaise ou non, il pourra coller une amende au mangeur de casse croûte, à la cocotte qui se maquille, comme au fumeur qui lâche le volant pour allumer sa cigarette. 

Okeeb.


----------



## adixya (3 Octobre 2015)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Tout ecran qui n'est pas une aide à la conduite est une infraction... Tu as donc le droit d'utiliser plan sur ta watch, mais c'est tout...  Ce n'est pas explicite, c'est juste implicite et évident...  C'est totalement illégal et punissable par la loi... Relis l'extrait du code de la route... Il est aussi écris que le conducteur doit être en mesure de faire des manœuvres d'évitement en toute occasion.... Avoir la watch a l'oreille est contraire à cette règle, donc il est possible de te verbaliser pour ca...
> 
> Je te propose:de réviser ton code de la route, ainsi que ton bon sens: utiliser une montre connectée au volant est irresponsable...


Lol ça sent le mec qui est à court d'argument là !
"Implicite et évident", "totalement punissable", "bon sens", mouais mouais, on a déjà lu plus factuel et convaincant que ça"...


----------



## terenciode (4 Octobre 2015)

si vous saviez tout ce qui est interdit et qui est (malheureusement) tellement de société qu'il serait fou de punir car tout le monde le fait...
Je prefererai nettement une justice intransigeante qui appliquerai la loi à tout ce qui n'est pas legal ainsi que les sanctions les plus lourdes de l'infraction. nous vivrons dans un monde meilleur et en paix.


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> si vous saviez tout ce qui est interdit et qui est (malheureusement) tellement de société qu'il serait fou de punir car tout le monde le fait...
> Je prefererai nettement une justice intransigeante qui appliquerai la loi à tout ce qui n'est pas legal ainsi que les sanctions les plus lourdes de l'infraction. nous vivrons dans un monde meilleur et en paix.


On se mobilise pour que ce monde existe?


----------



## ToM03 (4 Octobre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Pour votre information, et je rejoins foufou et moumou : quel que soit l'élément de loi en cours d'usage, même si un vide juridique existe, le représentant a la possibilité de verbaliser tout comportement qu'il juge inapproprié à une conduite en toute sécurité. Donc, que cela plaise ou non, il pourra coller une amende au mangeur de casse croûte, à la cocotte qui se maquille, comme au fumeur qui lâche le volant pour allumer sa cigarette.
> 
> Okeeb.




Mais on s'en contrebalance de tout ça, on parle de téléphoner au volant avec sa watch sans nécessairement lâcher les mains du volant ou se coller l'écran devant les yeux. 
Tu peux téléphoner les deux mains sur le volant sans oreillette peu importe que le son sorte de ta voiture de ta watch ou de ton cul.


----------



## ToM03 (4 Octobre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> Ah des qu'on parle de la voiture et des choses qui sont interdit ça s'énerve plus quand même...
> On comprend mieux le nombre de mort sur les routes avec une mentalité pareil...


 Marrant de la part d'un pieton


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2015)

ToM03 a dit:


> Marrant de la part d'un pieton


Pourquoi piéton? Pourtant pendant mes 1h30 sous la pluie j'ai pas été mouillé, vraiment étonnant ma façon de transporter la carrosserie à pied...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2015)

Soyez pas tristes, il reste plein de choses à faire, à vous de les trouver.
Une chose quand même, évitez de regarder votre copine quand vous lui parlez, regardez devant vous quand vous conduisez


----------



## fousfous (4 Octobre 2015)

Felix II a dit:


> Soyez pas tristes, il reste plein de choses à faire, à vous de les trouver.
> Une chose quand même, évitez de regarder votre copine quand vous lui parlez, regardez devant vous quand vous conduisez


Y a réellement de gens qui regardent les personnes quand ils conduisent?


----------



## terenciode (4 Octobre 2015)

fousfous a dit:


> On se mobilise pour que ce monde existe?




c'est ce que je fais au quotidien via mes reunions et actions politiques mon cher.

Libre à toi de me rejoindre dans mon combat. moi j'ai déjà commencé.


----------



## okeeb (4 Octobre 2015)

ToM03 a dit:


> Mais on s'en contrebalance de tout ça, on parle de téléphoner au volant avec sa watch sans nécessairement lâcher les mains du volant ou se coller l'écran devant les yeux.
> Tu peux téléphoner les deux mains sur le volant sans oreillette peu importe que le son sorte de ta voiture de ta watch ou de ton cul.


Avant toutes chose, je vous serais reconnaissant de vous exprimer sans grossièretés, d'autant plus si vous vous adressez à moi. Éviter de croire que votre écran vous permet de parler aux autres comme dans votre contrée d'arracheur de dents. 

Concernant mon intervention, il s'agit là d'un principe juridique donnant tout pouvoir de jugement quand à l'éventualité d'une infraction au code de la route au représentant des forces de l'ordre, même si aucun texte n'en fait état explicitement. Cela évite les cas de non-lieu à répétition. 

[Toutes mes excuses si la phrase est un peu longue et ardue à comprendre, j'ai oublié d'y mettre des gros mots.]

Maintenant, je conçois que cette éventualité ne vous enchante pas, mais elle est bien réelle. Tout défaut de concentration de ce genre est potentiellement verbalisable. Libre à vous de faire usage de la watch au volant. Je suis d'accord qu'elle est un tant soit peu plus discrète qu'un téléphone ou un kit piéton, néanmoins les objets connectés sont monnaie courante maintenant, et je doute qu'ils passent inaperçus bien longtemps. Ils sont déjà interdits aux examens officiels tels que le bac, alors... 

De plus, je vous rappelle que notre forum (mien comme vôtre) est un lieu d'échange, pas de confrontation. 

A bon entendeur, je vous souhaite une bonne soirée [emoji6]. 



Okeeb.


----------



## ToM03 (4 Octobre 2015)

terenciode a dit:


> si vous saviez tout ce qui est interdit et qui est (malheureusement) tellement de société qu'il serait fou de punir car tout le monde le fait...
> Je prefererai nettement une justice intransigeante qui appliquerai la loi à tout ce qui n'est pas legal ainsi que les sanctions les plus lourdes de l'infraction. nous vivrons dans un monde meilleur et en paix.





En Corée du Nord sinon.


----------



## ToM03 (4 Octobre 2015)

okeeb a dit:


> Avant toutes chose, je vous serais reconnaissant de vous exprimer sans grossièretés, d'autant plus si vous vous adressez à moi. Éviter de croire que votre écran vous permet de parler aux autres comme dans votre contrée d'arracheur de dents.
> 
> Concernant mon intervention, il s'agit là d'un principe juridique donnant tout pouvoir de jugement quand à l'éventualité d'une infraction au code de la route au représentant des forces de l'ordre, même si aucun texte n'en fait état explicitement. Cela évite les cas de non-lieu à répétition.
> 
> ...





Toute cette branlette pour du hors sujet.

Téléphoner avec un kit main libre sans oreillette est légal jusqu'à preuve du contraire, laisse les mangeurs de sandwich et les fumeurs de coté.


----------



## okeeb (4 Octobre 2015)

Perdu. C'est l'usage d'un système audio non intégré à l'auto qui est proscrit. 

Okeeb.


----------



## okeeb (4 Octobre 2015)

Et reste poli, ça devient lourd cette manière de s'exprimer de collégien prebubert 

Okeeb.


----------



## ToM03 (4 Octobre 2015)

«L’usage d’un téléphone tenu en main par le conducteur d’un véhicule en circulation est interdit. Est également interdit le port à l’oreille, par le conducteur d’un véhicule en circulation, de tout dispositif susceptible d’émettre du son, à l’exception des appareils électroniques correcteurs de surdité."



Bisous lapin


----------



## okeeb (4 Octobre 2015)

Nous sommes évidemment d'accord, puisque tel est le texte de loi. 
Néanmoins, si L'AW peut bien servir de système bluetooth audio en auto, cependant elle restera verbalisable en cas de constatation par les forces de l'ordre. 
C'était là le but de la réflexion initiale menée par certains d'entre nous, de manière pacifique. 



Okeeb.


----------

